# Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder Updates: Dec 5



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: Redir
Description: A user may not be allowed to change or delete a stored username or password.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...97-785f-40b7-a262-544dc95b48f1&DisplayLang=en

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: CETK
Description: A missing font may cause some GDI CETK automation tests to fail

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1a-e854-4d41-9b8e-e7d1df411da0&DisplayLang=en

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: DIFFBIN
Description: XDP updates created using diffbin.exe may be much larger than expected.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...22-e67a-44ed-b67c-ba38d232ef26&DisplayLang=en

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: Compiler
Description: SH4 32bit division results may be incorrect as a result of having been compiled with compiler switches /ox /ot (default retail build).

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ee-8e30-4671-bbb5-d8009219c7a0&DisplayLang=en

Overview
Fixes made in this QFE:
Components: IE
Description: Internet Explorer browser may hang when redirecting within a frameset via a button click.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
90 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4f-7e99-4fbf-9b51-84e8a3d222e9&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

